# How do you tell if a horse is flashy or not?



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I didnt really know where to put this thread. But I always hear things like "oh this horse is very fancy in movement" or "this is a flashy horse" ect.
What does that mean? what makes movement fancy or not?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

the overall cleaness of it....does it take an extra few seconds to perform a flying change? Does it need to be restarted? Does it look effortless?


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

What about when someone is looking at a young horse and the horse just has fancy movement? not necessarily trained


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

if they're high-stepping horses, the overall appearance of them, if they have a low stifle so the horse can have a longer stride....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

When people call a horse flashy they usually mean that there's something eye catching about them, like a lot of white markings or bold paint patterns. Some people will call a horse with big movement (like a gaited horse) flashy in the way they move. 
When people call a horse fancy they usually mean that it has the correct movement that's desired for a particular discipline. For example, if someone said their hunter was a fancy mover the horse would move in a long low floaty stride with very little knee/hock movement. But a fancy hunter wouldn't necessarily be considered a fancy dressage prospect or western pleasure horse.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Thankyou for the clarification!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Agree with upnover, that's a good explanation.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

upnover said:


> When people call a horse flashy they usually mean that there's something eye catching about them, like a lot of white markings or bold paint patterns. Some people will call a horse with big movement (like a gaited horse) flashy in the way they move.
> When people call a horse fancy they usually mean that it has the correct movement that's desired for a particular discipline. For example, if someone said their hunter was a fancy mover the horse would move in a long low floaty stride with very little knee/hock movement. But a fancy hunter wouldn't necessarily be considered a fancy dressage prospect or western pleasure horse.


well said!


----------

